# Full on Burtonised water for IPA?



## Jaded and Bitter (9/4/14)

Ok,

I have WYeast Burton blend and I'm looking to make a hop clearout IPA before starting on my 4+kg of hops from the Sydney bulk buy.

Looking at replicating the burton profile, well Ive used Gypsum quite a bit to maybe 200ppm, but 600+ppm!

Should I be scared??

I like duplicating water profiles and always find it worthwhile, but anyone gone all out burtonised??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/4/14)

Unless you like a fury tongue I would not go down that track.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (9/4/14)

Furry tongue not good.

What would you suggest as a good sulphate level?

Or maybe another pommie brewing water profile?

I can do almost anything starting with can-bro water.


----------



## manticle (9/4/14)

I'm with Gryphon.

Haven't tried 600ppm of sulphate, don't really want to, don't believe alleged profiles is the best approach to mash/water chemistry.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (9/4/14)

Thanks guys, so yeah 600 ppm of Sulphates doesnt sound like a good idea. Altenatives?

Can-Bro water has next to nothing in it, its pretty much Pilsen. I want a bit of Minerals for the final Beer. Maybe 300-400ppm?


----------



## manticle (9/4/14)

Go 200 and tweak up or down for next time. Better too little (still can get tasty beer) than too much (drain pour or at the very least - unpleasant experience).

As I said - I haven't burtonised water to that extent but I have added too much of various salts and it was hard going.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (9/4/14)

Good idea, I'll go for somewhere in 200-300 range depending on how I feel brewday.


----------

